# Sana'y wala nang wakas



## Roshini

Can someone please translate this song for me. It's a beautiful song. Here it goes....

Sana'y wala nang wakas 
Kung pag-ibig ay wagas 
Paglalambing sa 'yong piling 
Ay ligaya kong walang kahambing 

The rest here

No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate. Rules


----------



## Roshini

Can someone please translate this song for me. Ang maganda nya this song. Thanks alot.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Sana'y wala nang wakas
> Kung pag-ibig ay wagas
> Paglalambing sa 'yong piling
> Ay ligaya kong walang kahambing



I hope there'll be no end
If love is forever(everlasting/eternity...)
Sweetness(in romantic way) while with you
my happiness without comparison



> Ang maganda nya this song.


in this do you mean: this song is beautiful = maganda ang kantang(or: kanta na) ito / ang ganda ng kantang ito.

song - kanta

**the song was too long hehe.. i'll just tell you what it means; s/he'll do anything for love, even though there will be lots of difficult problems being with him/her, s/he'll definitely follow him/her... (like that..) (want to listen the *especially for you* by* mymp* they both have same meanings but, the one you like has a *stronger* way of doing anything for love)


----------



## Roshini

(want to listen the *especially for you* by* mymp* they both have same meanings but, the one you like has a *stronger* way of doing anything for love)
What do you mean by this whole sentence? I don't get it. Is it part of the song you are translating or just suggesting a song by mymp? what's that by the way? Sorry.


----------



## wEi-wEi

MYMP is a band name who sang "Especially for you" that i can say have the same meaning but "Sana'y wala ng wakas" have stronger way of expressing love...


----------



## Roshini

Oh I see. Sorry about that. But isn't that song sung by Kylie Minogue and somebody else(a duet)? Oh well, nevermind. Then, how do I say : 'You know, I cannot sing anymore!' 
Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

You know,_* I* cannot_ sing anymore = alam mo, _hindi *ko* na kaya_ng kumanta


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. What does kayang here mean? Isn't it, 
cannot sing - hindi kumanta
But yours is different. How so??


----------



## wEi-wEi

hindi makakanta - cannot sing
hindi kumanta - didn't sang/sing
hindi kumakanta - not singing

i used that 'coz that's the appropriate thing to use in the sentence... it really doesn't mean cannot sing i just putted it that way.. hehe!


----------



## Roshini

hehe...Thanks alot. I really learnt a lot to day. 
I cannot sing - Hindi makakanta ako.
Is this right?


----------



## Roshini

Please make sentences with the other two words as well, 
hindi kumanta - didn't sang/sing
hindi kumakanta - not singing
 Thanks.


----------



## wEi-wEi

almost correct... but... hehe! it's "hindi ako makakanta." almost there! *cheering!*  hindi kumanta    *Carol didn't sang yesterday = Hindi kumanta si Carol kahapon.  hindi kumakanta    *Bryan don't sing. = Hindi kumakanta si Bryan.  ok, na ba? tingin mo, ok na bang paliwanag iyan? or gusto mo pa ng ibang halimbawa?  *is it ok? do you think, that explanation is alright? or you want me to give more examples? ^_^


----------



## Roshini

Hindi po. tamana iyan. Okey lang po. Pero kung ibang halimbawa, mabuti naman. Good for ako also. Thanka again. C'ya.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> tamana


tama na
^_^

do you want some halimbawa of ako?


----------



## Roshini

mmmm.... can also, and translate (can also) in tagalog. Hehehe. More halimbawa of ako.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ako ay nag-lalaro = i am playing...

can also = puwede rin/din

i *can also* write = nakakapagsulat *din* ako.
i *can also* have that = *puwede rin *ako'ng magkaroon niyan


----------



## Roshini

Oh sige. But, what about, Can I also have that? Translate this.


----------



## wEi-wEi

_*Can I also*_ have that? =_* puwede rin* bang _magkaroon ako niyan?


----------



## Roshini

What about translating these:May mga natutuhan na ako  
*Nasaan Ka Man?*
* *
_mararamdaman ng mga manunood na nagmamahalan sila_
_Kung mag_-express _ako ng pagmamahal o pag-ibig sa isang babae, ganun din_
 
_thanks. _


----------



## wEi-wEi

May mga natutuhan na ako = i learned lots of  things
*Nasaan Ka Man?* =  wherever you are?

_mararamdaman ng mga manunood na nagmamahalan sila_
_Kung mag_-express _ako ng pagmamahal o pag-ibig sa isang babae, ganun din = audience can feel  that they're inlove if i'll be expressing my love to a certain girl, same too/same here_


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Sige, salamat ya. may mga natutuhan na ako sa sa'yo. Ako mararamdaman a little easy na about tagalog, all thanks to ikaw. Magandang araw sa 'yo.


----------

